# Can't view ModChip Depot's reviews



## notmeanymore (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm sure there's a simple glitch causing this, just want to report it.

http://shoptemp.net/shop/modchip-depot-gt-...-a-for-n-a.html

Clicking that leads me to http://shoptemp.net/search/modchip-depot-g...-a-for-n-a.html which, obviously, isn't the reviews I was looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And now I feel like a derp for not noticing the report button on ShopTemp. Whatever, this thread couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

that means the shop doesn't exist on shoptemp. most likely caused by a name-change


----------



## m3rox (Jul 3, 2011)

It's the same link, OP.  That's why you aren't getting any reviews...


----------



## CompC (Jul 10, 2011)

I just tried ordering a Supercard DSTWO from this site and it's been a week and the only email I've gotten from them is the fact that I paid… no order or shipping confirmations. I'm kind of worried.

I found the page for reviews: http://shoptemp.net/shop/modchip-depot-fas...-a-for-n-a.html

They all look good… "Got the product in 3 days"… how come it's been a week and I have nothing except $42.40 less than I started with?


----------

